# blue tang, hole in the head?



## K.A.C (Jan 8, 2011)

My blue tang has this white spot near its eye. I think its hole in the head. I just bought her a week ago. She eats the flakes I give her. She kept scratching on the rocks. My b+w henoichus died 5 days ago and my clownfish died just recently. And I dont want to lose my blue tang. Should I be worried? What can I do??


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Carbon out, pristine water condition, feed food with extra vitamens (are what I've read about)and Head in the Hole meds exist.


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

Selcon vitamin supplement helped in my situation. About 3 times a week (I continue to give it once or twice a week, more often if I get new fish). But for me, it did not look like a white spot in the head, it was a dark spot (like a hole) right in the center radial line of the fish. Do you have any pictures?

Good luck!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

K.A.C said:


> My blue tang has this white spot near its eye. I think its hole in the head. I just bought her a week ago. She eats the flakes I give her. She kept scratching on the rocks. My b+w henoichus died 5 days ago and my clownfish died just recently. And I dont want to lose my blue tang. Should I be worried? What can I do??


Sounds like there is more going on here. Hole in the head does not spread like that and does not kill like that. More info needed. If he is scratching then likely parasite.


----------



## K.A.C (Jan 8, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Sounds like there is more going on here. Hole in the head does not spread like that and does not kill like that. More info needed. If he is scratching then likely parasite.


I added coppersafe a week ago since my yellow tang got velvet. Blue tang is still scratching but not as much as before. Her white spot seems to look smaller.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

K.A.C said:


> I added coppersafe a week ago since my yellow tang got velvet. Blue tang is still scratching but not as much as before. Her white spot seems to look smaller.


Velvet is not common, you probably had Ick. If it were Velvet none of your fish would have likely survived, moves very fast. Blue Tangs are mostly vegetarian, ensure you are feeding dry seaweed daily to keep him healthy. this will help his immune system as well. Most of your fish will feed on it and you can boost it with Garlic and or vitamins.


----------

